# Working in Spain



## dosguiris (Nov 23, 2009)

Hola!

We are a 28 year old couple from Birmingham. My partner is a qualified dental assistant/nurse who is currently working as a clinical supervisor in a private dental surgery, supervising 10 nurses. He does not speak Spanish at the moment, but he does speak fluent Urdu and Punjabi. 

I am currently unemployed due to sickness but am looking for work. I am interested in working as a tour guide in Andalucia, and I speak upper intermediate Spanish, basic Italian, intermediate Albanian and fluent English. I would also consider Hotel reception work. We would most like to live in Granada, Sevilla or Cordoba (prefer Granada), but at the moment because of my partner's lack of Spanish we would be interested temporarily in or near Gibraltar just so that my partner can work and study Spanish together.

What advice would you give us? Any experience of city life as expats in Andalucia?

Gracias


----------



## Marie M (May 14, 2009)

why dont you try your hand at being a financial advisor. i know of a company that is actively looking for advisors to be based in the countries you mentioned. they want to focus on QROPS i.e transfer of UK pensions outside the UK i.e Spain. job role is commission only, but commission rate is very advisor friendly and income potential is massive. not only that, you can work at your own pace, even from home should you want to. everything is above board but i cannot yet post my website address here so just look for [advertising removed by moderator - please check forum rules] on the web.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dosguiris said:


> Hola!
> 
> We are a 28 year old couple from Birmingham. My partner is a qualified dental assistant/nurse who is currently working as a clinical supervisor in a private dental surgery, supervising 10 nurses. He does not speak Spanish at the moment, but he does speak fluent Urdu and Punjabi.
> 
> ...




Apart from that, there is mass unemployment in Spain, if you both could speak and write Spanish fluently you may stand a small chance of finding work, but even the bilingual and spanish nationals are struggling. 

That said, your best bet would be to send your CVs out to hotels, dentists in your chosen areas and see what happens. Come out for a fact finding holiday and see what you think?? do some job hunting and take it all in??? You never know, you may hit lucky!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Marie M said:


> why dont you try your hand at being a financial advisor. i know of a company that is actively looking for advisors to be based in the countries you mentioned. they want to focus on QROPS i.e transfer of UK pensions outside the UK i.e Spain. job role is commission only, but commission rate is very advisor friendly and income potential is massive. not only that, you can work at your own pace, even from home should you want to. everything is above board but i cannot yet post my website address here so just look for [advertising removed by moderator - please check forum rules] on the web.



I'm not sure that I'd be happy "trying my hand" at a commission only job thats offered to "anyone" regardless of their skills or qualifications, in the financial sector from a company based in Malayia ?????? Is full training given???? 


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Apart from that, there is mass unemployment in Spain, if you both could speak and write Spanish fluently you may stand a small chance of finding work, but even the bilingual and spanish nationals are struggling.
> 
> That said, your best bet would be to send your CVs out to hotels, dentists in your chosen areas and see what happens. Come out for a fact finding holiday and see what you think?? do some job hunting and take it all in??? You never know, you may hit lucky!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I agree with Jo. 
Unemployment here is the highest in EU except for Latvia at 19. something%. You can't work in Spanish without a great deal of fluency. If you can't do that then you're resticted to working in expat businesses. 
Try coming here and look around. When you come out you should try talking to people in your field of work to find out what the situation's like job wise and check out the price of rents, supermarkets, petrol, going out, buses and train etc etc


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Marie M said:


> Thank you very much for your email Jo. And thank you too for pointing out that I was sending out an advert. Didn't mean to and won't happen again.
> 
> With all due respect, the job is not on offer to just about anyone. We like to believe in equal opportunity and people deserve and have the right to apply for whatever job that they think will suit their personality and qualifications. However CV's are carefully scrutinised and they will have to go through several steps before they are even considered for the role. Some people though young, might have very good educational qualifications i.e. masters degree or they might have an exceptional personality that does not come out on a flat dimension CV. In addition, if they don't have the necessary skills & qualification to become an advisor there are other options within the industry as well like paraplanners, appointment makers, admin staff, secretaries. I note also that there is massive unemployment in Spain and I would think the opportunity to earn decent, honest money would be enough of a motivation for most people.
> 
> ...


Still reads like an advert to me.............


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Still reads like an advert to me.............



Quite!! Sounds very dodgy to me. I'm not knocking the "Malayia" bit, I'm wondering why on earth a company in Malayia would have to recruit - "get" people from Spain!
(not recruit cos commission only isnt employment, its a loophole that avoids responsibility and contracts) 

Maria, please put references to work in the "jobs section" of the forum thanks


Jo xxx


----------

